# Embryologist missed my blastocyst



## Mogwai34 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm currently on my 2ww of a FET after transferring 1 5CA blastocyst. I am 9dp5dt and tested early and have a bfn. Deep down I think I knew this had failed as I had a really traumatic transfer. 

On transfer day, the consultant struggled to fit the catheter. They don't do guided ultrasound transfer or mock transfer. Eventually the catheter was in place and the blastocyst was transferred but the embryologist said that it had been retained. It was then transferred for the second time. The embryologist checked the catheter and called "all clear" and the catheter was removed. 

I was concerned that this had impacted success rates so once it was transferred, I sought reassurance that it was definitely inside me. The consultant and embryologist were quite dismissive, saying yes, yes of course it is. The consultant then proceeded to tell me that I had about 30-35% chance of success etc and we spoke for a few minutes about success rates etc before I left the bed and went to the toilet to get dressed. Half way through getting dressed, a nurse entered the toilet telling me I had to come back and that the embryologist had found my embryo and it hadn't been transferred after all. 

I was completely shocked. How could this have happened?!! The Consultant walked in and told me to calm down. He said that they would have to place the embryo back in the culture medium for another 30 minutes or so to get it back to optimum conditions like before. He told a nurse to take me to a private room to have some space. 

During this time we were simply left in a consulting room alone. No one came to speak to us and I believe the consultant carried on with the remainder of the transfers. At one point I attempted to leave the room so that someone could update us and I was quickly ushered back inside by a nurse, as if to be quiet and not cause a scene in front of other patients. 

Eventually the consultant returned. I asked if there could have been any trauma to the embryo if it had been exposed to light and change of temperature and was told no. I asked what the rationale was for re-incubating and they said it was for "embryo protection." I don't know if this a good thing or bad thing but I certainly felt like we were pushed to the back of the queue while the other transfers were completed. We requested that two embryologists be present for the transfer to cross check whether the catheter was clear. 

We proceeded with the third transfer and both embryologists confirmed my blastocyst had transferred. 

I felt completely traumatised by this experience. I was in a lot of physical pain  but more than that was all the disappointment that our chances could have been ruined by failure to thoroughly check. I don't know what the protocol should be in a lab but I would have thought that there should always be two embryologists witnessing procedures to avoid errors. There had been only one.

Also, I feel that the embryologist should never have declared "all clear" if she hadn't completely checked and double checked. Apparently, my embryo was hanging to the side of the catheter and obscured by a bit of mucous. I understand that mistakes happen and we are all human. But I cant help but feel completely and utterly devastated that this oversight could have been prevented. 

We have had one successful cycle with this clinic which is why we decided to do our frozen cycle with them. However, I am also being treated with immune treatment elsewhere as there is a lot that our clinic does not agree with and they don't offer individualised treatment plans. 

We have one more blastocyst stored with them. I really don't know what to do next. I'm not sure how to move on from this feeling that this mistake could have been prevented. They were adamant that this didn't ruin my chances in any way, but how can they be certain and were they just protecting themselves? I feel so devastated that we have a negative test. If this hadn't have happened and we had a negative test, it would have been easier to bear as I could just tell myself that I did everything I could and it wasn't meant to be. I cant stop thinking about it and I'm even dreaming about it at night. 

Does anyone have any similar experiences (Im assuming and hoping this is a rare occurrence!)or does anyone know about protocol, such as whether 2 embryologists should be present for good practice? I don't know whether to raise a complaint or whether I have to accept that there are risks with all procedures and that it couldn't have been helped. I also don't know whether I should move my remaining embryo or just accept what happened and do our final cycle with them...….

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## LittleBlackCats (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, just replying to say I had a transfer in August that I was also very unhappy with. The doctor took ages to find her way in, even though I had mentioned that for my two previous transfers I had needed a guide tube. The embryo had to go back and forth between the lab a couple of times. At the end of it all another consultant just barged into the transfer room by mistake while I was still on the bed. I then woke up the next day with a UTI (I've never had one before) and ended up having to take ('pregnancy safe', but better not to have to take any, right) antibiotics to get rid of that. I was all over the place and the doc, embryologist and nurse all assured me all was OK, but I had a negative test two weeks later anyway. Of course there are a million reasons why a transfer might not work, but that's not a good start is it? Your experience sounds very upsetting and I'm sorry you had to go through that - I understand how traumatic it can be. 

I wrote an email of complaint to their feedback address, and a couple of weeks later got a letter of course saying they had done nothing wrong. I have since had another transfer there, which I have to say went very smoothly, and that pregnancy test was negative too. So, as I say, many reasons for a negative result.

But i would say if you feel that you were badly treated then definitely go back to your clinic, and think about looking around if that feels like the right thing to do. After 4 unsuccessful attempts I have2 embryos left and am looking around at other clinics. Overwhelming but I think it's time to consider my other options. 

Good luck


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, 

At the clinic I am being treated at a Senior Nurse does the E/T  - I was surprised as I expected a Medic to do it  - just wondered if this is common? It took some time to find the way in with the catheter too but she seemed very professional and attentive. 

Your experience sounds beyond words stressful tbh and anyone would find it traumatising I think.  I am sorry.  I had one embryologist who checked once that the embryo had not been retained .  Could you request 2 embryologists (next time) following this experience .  I hope that you find the right way forward for you and very best luck with everything x


----------



## Mogwai34 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies. I am so sorry that it has taken me so long to get back to you. I have been traumatised by this and not sleeping and when I do I have nightmares about my remaining embryo, that it has been lost/destroyed or implanted in someone else. 

LittleBlackcats, Im so sorry for your negative experience too. There are so many potential factors involved in a bfn but I think for us, the feeling that things went as well as they could of done is crucial for that sense of peace that we all yearn for. I understand your need to look elsewhere. I keep asking myself, if I went with the same clinic and it failed again, would I regret it. If I went elsewhere and it failed, would I atleast feel that I explored a different option? 

Snowdrop- thanks for sharing your experience. Ive not heard of a nurse performing ET but I guess all clinics are differently and as long as they are fully trained then they will know what they are doing. 

Good luck to you all on this journey. I have only been able to start considering options for moving forward after this bad experience. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------

